# MANIACOS C.C. 2ND ANNUAL TOYDRIVE-11/20/11



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

MANIACOS C.C. 2ND ANNUAL TOYDRIVE 11/20/11
BENIFITING CHILDRENS HOSPITAL L.A.
AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER
7447 FIRESTONE BL.
DOWNEY, CA 90241
POSTING A FLYER IN A FEW WEEKS.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

jr. maniacos said:


> MANIACOS C.C. 2ND ANNUAL TOYDRIVE 11/20/11
> BENIFITING CHILDRENS HOSPITAL L.A.
> AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER
> 7447 FIRESTONE BL.
> ...


TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVES ''STYLISTICS CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT 4 maniacos


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> TTT 4 maniacos


 TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

_DEVOTIONS CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT _


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: Ill be there to support too !! :biggrin:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup: Ill be there to support too !! :biggrin:


WOOD UP CRISS


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> <img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20"> Ill be there to support too !! <img class="inlineimg" title=":biggrin:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" smilieid="14">


<br>
WOOD UP CRISS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> WOOD UP CRISS


 QUE ONDA HOMIE !


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

sounds good, gotta go


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

ONLY IF THE PREZ YOUR BRO FROM ALLEYES ON ON WELL YOU KNOW THE REST AMIGO LETS YOU. HOW CAN YOUR BOY WATCHER SLEEP AT NIGHT KNOWING HES RELATED TO YOU. NOW GET MAD NOW AND GO AND SPANK YOUR MONKEY HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 


MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup: Ill be there to support too !! :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> QUE ONDA HOMIE !


 Wut up mufasa


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T for Maniacos and a Bump for next Saturday.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WASSUP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

WHAT UP MUFASA:wave:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

WHAT UP MUFASA!!!!!:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

64 Manny said:


> WHAT UP MUFASA!!!!!:wave:


 WHATS CRACKN HOMIE ! LAST YEAR WE HAD SPECIAL GUEST CHIQUIS RIVERA IN THE HOUSE, THIS YEAR I GOT SOMETHING ELSE UP MY SLEEVE!! WE'LL TALK AT THE MEETING


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

*T.T.T*


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Will be there


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM MANIACOS C.C. TTMFT!!!!:yes: :thumbsup: :yes: .....*


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE MANIACOS HOMIES TTT


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

good luck homies i wish we could be there


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTT!!!!:yes:*


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie NAVEJAS to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT for Maniacos


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

MANIACOS TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BACK TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM MANIACOS C.C. !!!!!:yes:*


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*To The Top*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT for MANIACOS


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TONY M said:


> TTT



Que onda Manitas.:wave: I'll call you tomorrow. Been busy at workuffin:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BUMP... BUMP.... BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM MANIACOS C.C.........:yes:*


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP

and a reminder for this weekend ! ! !


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTTuffin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTT*_


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

gotta go to this one.


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BUMP!!! BUMP!!! BUMP!!! TTT...... FOR THE MANIACOS C.C. HOMIE'S.......:yes: :thumbsup:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*BUMP!!!*_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE*_


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> _*STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE*_


 :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FC PREZ said:


> *BUMP!!! BUMP!!! BUMP!!! TTT...... FOR THE MANIACOS C.C. HOMIE'S.......:yes: :thumbsup:*


 :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

..


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

COME OUT TO THE CITY OF COMPTON ON FRIDAY NOVEMBER 4TH 
5pm to 10pm FOR A CRUISE NIGHT
Hosted By LA GENTE C.C. 
@ FAT BURGERS 2251 W.ROSECRANS AVE. COMPTON, CA 90222/ Corner of Central & Rosecrans......
So Come By Bring the Family and Check it out & Enter the Raffle for some Cool Prizes ,


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

El Callejero said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

*ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL DEFINETLY BE IN THE HOUSE:420:*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

ES TODO....PURO COLIMA COMPA


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

TONY M said:


> ES TODO....PURO COLIMA COMPA


:yes: :guns:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

jr. maniacos said:


>


Bump for a Gud Cause


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:h5: Bump :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


Kick rocks........we dont go in ur topic, stay out of ours :angry:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Kick rocks........we dont go in ur topic, stay out of ours :angry:


He needs to find another way of advertisment:buttkick:
What's Up Mufasa ? How's it going hope all is well G 
Still putting together that list homie!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> He needs to find another way of advertisment:buttkick:
> What's Up Mufasa ? How's it going hope all is well G
> Still putting together that list homie!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

jr. maniacos said:


>


to the top maniacos


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> to the top maniacos


:yessad:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

*:420:TTT*


----------



## EL RUNNER (Sep 21, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup: wat up fellow maniacos


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

maniacos ls elco said:


> :thumbsup: wat up fellow maniacos


SUP W THE ELCO ??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

EL RUNNER said:


> :machinegun:


 EL CORRE CAMINO !!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

64 Manny said:


> uffin:


:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTT.............. BUMP.... BUMP.... BUMP..... BACK TO THE TOP !!! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:........*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT for the Homies!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:420:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

64 Manny said:


> uffin:


TO THE TOP FOR MANIACOS :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

wat up mufasa ready for kool aids :thumbsup: im going to try to make it out there homie,im going to be on the elco, doing them changes on tues, hopefullr ready for weekend,


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

MANIACOS C.C. TO THE TOP


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> MANIACOS C.C. TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

maniacos ls elco said:


> wat up mufasa ready for kool aids :thumbsup: im going to try to make it out there homie,im going to be on the elco, doing them changes on tues, hopefullr ready for weekend,


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

64 Manny said:


> :thumbsup:


X2.....sup Manny....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## EL RUNNER (Sep 21, 2011)

EL MEEP!MEEP! :guns: .....MANIACOS AL CIEN..... :fool2:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin: TTT


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

hope it dont rain


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> hope it dont rain


NO RAIN LETS DO THIS:thumbsup: TTT FOR MANIACOS CC


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

TTT for the big M.....


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

Memories oc well be there


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT uffin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

ANYTHING 4 BIKES


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RUNNER (Sep 21, 2011)

:sprint:MEEP!MEEP!:guns:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

COME ON PEOPLE LETS START DOING THE RAIN DANCE SO IT WONT RAIN!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

LET IT RAIN


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

30%? fuk that! It ain't going to rain! See y'all there!


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THATS WHAT IM SAYING :machinegun:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE:nicoderm:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Weather.com says pm rain.... It'll be good.


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

the toydrive is still on . hopefully doesnt rain in the morning. it all depends with mother nature. lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

64 Manny said:


> RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE:nicoderm:


Dont forget that bottle :happysad:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

jr. maniacos said:


> the toydrive is still on . hopefully doesnt rain in the morning. it all depends with mother nature. lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

TTT for maniacos.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Thx to all who came out ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME MANIACOS C.C. BOB'S HAS SOME GOOD FOOD :thumbsup: A LOT OF CLEAN CARS CAME OUT IN THE RAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

VEINStheONE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE HAD A GOOD TIME MANIACOS C.C. BOB'S HAS SOME GOOD FOOD :thumbsup: A LOT OF CLEAN CARS CAME OUT IN THE RAIN :thumbsup:



thx for dropping by !


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

Damm even in the rain those cars were dam Clean


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a great time even though it rained. It was for a good cause....:thumbsup:
​


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:....


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ERVERYONE THAT WENT TO SUPPORT THE MANIACOS TOYDRIVE IN THE RAIN. SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL CLUBS THAT MADE IT HAPPEN DELINQUENTZ, HIGHCLASS, BEST OF FRIENDS, TRAFFIC, SHOWTIME, MAJESTICS, ILLUSTRIOUS, MALDITOS MOTOS, DEVOTIONS, ECT. ALSO THANKS TO MY SPONCERS PINKYS TOW, MR.PRINT, DIAMOND TOUCH, KELLER WILLIAMS REALTY/ALVARO B., SPEEDYS METAL FINISHING, STATE FARM INS./BALDWIN PARK, BANANAS BARBER SHOP N BOBS BIG BOY.


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

<a href="http://s357.photobucket.com/albums/oo18/jrmaniacos/?action=view&current=ty031.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo18/jrmaniacos/ty031.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

more pictures please


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

TTT


----------

